# Spartan 300



## BiggChieff (Apr 18, 2014)

Hello everyone, new here. I am having problems rewiring the toggle switch on an older spartan 300. Anyone have the wiring diagram? Thanks in advance


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

BiggChieff said:


> Hello everyone, new here. I am having problems rewiring the toggle switch on an older spartan 300. Anyone have the wiring diagram? Thanks in advance


I think google might have it. Google?


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

BiggChieff said:


> Hello everyone, new here. I am having problems rewiring the toggle switch on an older spartan 300. Anyone have the wiring diagram? Thanks in advance


I can tell you how download the 300 spartans movie if you wanna.... is in the same place where you post your intro


----------



## BiggChieff (Apr 18, 2014)

I didn't know I was in the comedy section. Thanks for the laughs though. Google ain't helping much either.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

BiggChieff said:


> I didn't know I was in the comedy section. Thanks for the laughs though. Google ain't helping much either.


I have a copy.. for licesced plumber only


----------



## BiggChieff (Apr 18, 2014)

You want a copy of my "license"?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

BiggChieff said:


> You want a copy of my "license"?


 Why u have to "liensce"?? You don't have one


----------



## BiggChieff (Apr 18, 2014)

Smh, all this hostility over a simple question....


----------



## BiggChieff (Apr 18, 2014)

rjbphd said:


> Why u have to "liensce"?? You don't have one


Make you a deal, send me the copy of the wiring diagram and I can try and teach you to spell correctly.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

BiggChieff said:


> Smh, all this hostility over a simple question....


And I doubt there will be a wiring diagram here. 

There's a requirement for some to post a intro. Not everyone does it, though.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

There is no written LAW that requires an intro just like there is no written LAW that relevant free help must be provided.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I searched google, I have your info. But you know the saying.... You can give a man a fish and feed him for a day, or you can teach a man to fish and he'll take 3 day weekends in the summer all the time.


If you googled this and couldn't find what you're looking for you're probably not googling hard enough. One search 2 clicks. 


But then again... I'm a plumber... Trusted to protect the health of the nation....


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

The wiring is pretty easy. Just follow the proper color codes for a/c motors.


----------



## BiggChieff (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks for the comments and advice. I don't do introductions well, feels like I am on a dating site. But fair enough. Licensed plumber in the city of Chicago for the past 15 years, I know a noobie, doing mostly drain and sewer rods and maintenance. Mostly residential. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I can deal with most smart aleck comments as I am a seasoned Black Ops AND GTAV veteran.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

BiggChieff said:


> Thanks for the comments and advice. I don't do introductions well, feels like I am on a dating site. But fair enough. Licensed plumber in the city of Chicago for the past 15 years, I know a noobie, doing mostly drain and sewer rods and maintenance. Mostly residential. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I can deal with most smart aleck comments as I am a seasoned Black Ops AND GTAV veteran.


If your in Chicago go to Allan J Coleman's on Ravenswood they will fix your Spartan right up.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

BiggChieff said:


> Thanks for the comments and advice. I don't do introductions well, feels like I am on a dating site. But fair enough. Licensed plumber in the city of Chicago for the past 15 years, I know a noobie, doing mostly drain and sewer rods and maintenance. Mostly residential. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I can deal with most smart aleck comments as I am a seasoned Black Ops AND GTAV veteran.


You don't do intro and we don't dating for free.....lol. Why don't you check in your black ops books better. Comprende?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

http://www.spartantool.com/manuals---product-literature-pages-183.php#Cable Machines


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

You know, perhaps less subtlety would be better for requesting that someone post an intro first?


----------

